# Loudmouth I with L/T Headers



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

I just put on the LM I and i would never call this obnoxious or way too loud. It sounds a little louder than my old mans stock '02 Z06. 

My question is, how much louder will L/T header with no cats make it? I live in california, so with or without cats it wont pass emissions... and if im gonna break the law, im gonna do it right.

Also, how loud would the L/T headers be with LM II mufflers? I live about 500 feet from a 2 mile long busy-as-hell runway, so i can get away with a good amount of volume.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Can't speak for the long tubes, but no cats=LOUD!!!


----------

